# Calling all Harmony Remote Owners!!



## twogoodtwo (Nov 28, 2004)

After getting fed up with having to use 4 buttons to operate the TV, SKy, TiVo and the home cinema kit I eventually succumbed to buying a Harmony 688 as I thought it would do the job.

However, I cannot get it to do 1 key part which is frustrating the heck out of me.

Before I had the Harmony remote, once I switched everything on, I would press the "Aux" button on my TiVo remote control and operate changing channels etc with my Sky remote. (Found that TiVo took ages to tell sky to change channels if I used the TiVo button).

Sadly, I cannot get the Harmony to operate the "Aux" button in such a way so that it the green light on the TiVo turns orange and I can change the channels fast through Sky.

Can anybody help or point me in the right direction? I have even made a custom button on the Harmony to operate the "Aux" button but still does not work.

Thanks anybody for putting me out of my misery.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a 655 and I found that the best way to do what you want is to:
1. Set up the Device TiVo to have two inputs, Tuner and SKY with the AUX key to switch from one INPUT to the other.
1. Set up an activity called watch SKY (in my case SKY+) which uses the SKY and the TiVo devices.
3. Set the activity to include the TiVo with INPUT set to SKY.
4. Set the activity to switch input back to Tuner on Exit.
5. Make sure that the keys sent in Watch SKY are the SKY keys.

PS. My harmony defaults to send each key 3 times, I set to 1 each and it was fine,
also reduced the time between keypresses.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DanBates (Jun 10, 2002)

If you're still around, how did you manage to reduce the repeat to 1 ?


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Another Harmony question: my Enter button works correctly in switching between the current and previous channel. However, when viewing the TV Guide, I can't make the Enter button open the menu for searching the TV Guide. As I use this frequently I am finding it somewhat frustrating.

I have tried learning from my Tivo peanut in both normal and RAW mode - neither work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

On the Harmony web site, it is in the troubleshoot my device and then persist until you get the
"my device responds too many times to the command" or something like that.


----------

